# Ice Sled n Fish Finder n Heater set up $165



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Snow Fly special! Smitty sled on skis. Old school USA Made BottomLine pixel Ice fishfinder with newer battery. Will separate, $50 for fishfinder w newer 12V battery, $50 for the sled, $40 for heater. Mr. Heater attaches to 20# propane tank. Lakewood Oh. Text (only) Hank at two 1 six, two 33 seventyfive eightythree. Sturdy enough to pull behind snowmobile. Sled sized to fit in a Jeep Cherokee 64"x30"x18" high. pics to follow. No Shanty, No Auger. LAKEWOOD, Cash, can meet within 1/2 hour ride or so.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Ice is here! Sled pulls w 1 finger on clear ice. Bottom Line Portable Ice Finder works fine, Heater works, fits on your grill's propane tank. Thanks for looking, see ya on the ice!


----------

